# How many wine bottles for 6 gallons?



## malisk

My second wine kit + added 3 lbs of cherries is nearing the bottling phase. I have about 6 gallons of wine that will need bottling - my question is, how many normal size wine bottles do I need to bottle 6 gallons? Also, what size corks? Can anyone provide any links ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## GreginND

5 bottles (750 mL) per gallon so you will need 30 bottles. You should use #9 corks. It is best if you have a floor corker. The small hand corkers are harder to use with #9 corks. In that case you could use #8 corks but the seal will not be as good and it may not last as long.

Any of the various home brew shops will carry a variety of corks.


----------



## winemaker_3352

When I bottle a 6 gallon carboy and it is topped up properly - I can usually get 31 750ml bottles and then a half bottle for drinking 

So figure 32 bottles per 6 gallons.

I use a #9 X 1.75 Supreme Corq X2 (Synthetic)


----------



## malisk

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## grapeman

The older Mexican carboys were a true 6 gallons and hold 30 bottles. The newer Italian carboys hold more and vary a bit. I typically get the same as winemaker at 31 or so. This is assuming the carboy has been racked and has no sediment.


----------



## Redskins

I bottled my wine last night that was 6 gallons and it was 30 bottles and about 1 bottle's worth left at the bottom with the sediment.


----------



## Danml

30 750ml bottles for me is normal. I also keep several 375ml bottles for use near the end of my bottling. They are great for early drinking/tasting and giving out samples to friends. They also catch any of the dirty wine at the bottom of the carboy so I get every last drop. I bottle them and let them sit and settle for early tastes. 2 add up to one 750ml bottle.


----------



## malisk

GreginND said:


> 5 bottles (750 mL) per gallon so you will need 30 bottles. You should use #9 corks. It is best if you have a floor corker. The small hand corkers are harder to use with #9 corks. In that case you could use #8 corks but the seal will not be as good and it may not last as long.
> 
> Any of the various home brew shops will carry a variety of corks.



Is there a place cheaper than Midwest brewing to order from online? Unfortunately I don't have a local homebrew shop anywhere close.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I highly recommend Visiting George at Fine Vine Wines
Presque Isles Has everything you can imagine, I've seen more home brew shops and several wineries selling their branded products
Midwest Supply is real good as well
Austin home brew has the best shipping rates that I've come across


----------



## Boatboy24

Shore container is also good. But you need to play around with quantities to get the best deal on shipping. One case is very expensive to ship. But it may be the same price to ship three. Go up to four cases, and it may double. I've only bought from them once, but three cases with shipping was only ~50 bucks.


----------



## grapeman

Ask others for used bottles - either friends or restaurants may have some they are throwing out. Most clean easily and the labels come off with some soaking and a razor scraper. If they come off too hard, just pitch them and clean the easier ones. It is much cheaper than buying new and is easier on the environment to reuse them.


----------



## Stormyabyss

I work within 5 mins of Fine Vine Wines (Dallas winemakers toy store) they are very helpful and for me its very convenient.


----------



## BernardSmith

Wine bars may also be willing to let you cart away their empties. I am not sure if it is in fact OK for them to give you used bottles if they know that you are going to re-use them but if you don't tell and they don't ask then I have found that some are often happy for you to take a few cases of empties off their hands every few weeks...


----------

